# Maldini:"A gennaio niente acquisti. Kessie e Romagnoli...".



## admin (29 Novembre 2021)

Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".

È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso", 

*Contro il Sassuolo è arrivata una brutta sconfitta:*
"Le scuse non ci interessano, hanno giocato meglio e noi avevamo le energie un pochino basse. La lotta Scudetto come la vedi? Sono tutte lì, dovremo faticare e ci sentiamo veramente all'inizio dopo aver fatto grandissime cose".

*Kjaer 18° al Pallone d'Oro, una bella soddisfazione viste le critiche iniziali*.
"I nostri tifosi sono abituati a campagna acquisti diverse, invece le situazioni ci hanno fatto diventare creativi, lui è un grandissimo uomo squadra".

*Arriva il mercato di gennaio: come vi muoverete*?
"Era chiamato di riparazione una volta e noi siamo competitivi, non abbiamo intenzione di fare niente. Ci muoveremo sui rinnovi, ci sono trattative e fin quando c'è tempo c'è speranza".
dello sport ad alto livello si deve passare anche sopra le amicizie e le parentele. Credo che forse il punto più alto l’abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester quando poi ha fatto quel gol all’ultimo rigore, che poi è solo un’appendice. Tutto il percorso però è stato fantastico, di un ragazzo arrivato con una mentalità diversa e che si adattato a noi, che aveva un talento pazzesco e che era abituato ad allenarsi in una maniera diversa. C’è stato un cambio totale per poi diventare quello che è diventato".


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso", ha detto ai microfoni di Sky.
> 
> ...


,


----------



## admin (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso", ha detto ai microfoni di Sky.
> 
> ...



Speriamo stia bluffando...


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso", ha detto ai microfoni di Sky.
> 
> ...


se devono arrivare dei bidoni tipo meitè e mandzukic del gennaio scorso, tanto vale rimanere così. 

tanto si sa che non hanno intenzione di spendere una lira.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Novembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se devono arrivare dei bidoni tipo meitè e mandzukic del gennaio scorso, tanto vale rimanere così.
> 
> tanto si sa che non hanno intenzione di spendere una lira.


Beh quest estate hanno scucito un bel pó di soldi. Oramai sappiamo benissimo come funziona


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso", ha detto ai microfoni di Sky.
> 
> ...


Il mercato è stato fatto ed anche abbastanza corposo in estate. Si può discutere la qualità. Purtroppo alcuni di questi hanno dimostrato poco quindi devono darsi una mossa


----------



## bmb (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso", ha detto ai microfoni di Sky.
> 
> ...


Per una sola competizione non ha senso tornare sul mercato.


----------



## Viulento (29 Novembre 2021)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (29 Novembre 2021)

Spero sia un bluff.

Che scandalo.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo stia bluffando...


Scuola Galliani.


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso", ha detto ai microfoni di Sky.
> 
> ...


Secondo me è strategia comunicativa; va detto anche che muoversi tanto per muoversi ha poco senso. 

Però credo e voglio sperare che nel caso in cui capiti una bella occasione, ci si possa muovere per rinforzarci: a centrocampo a gennaio saremo scoperti, tanto per dirne una, e in attacco -sulla trequarti specialmente- abbiamo limiti evidenti. Anche in uscita è necessario muoversi: Castillejo e Conti dovrebbero fare le valigie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Novembre 2021)

prenderemo solo nella remota ipotesi che qualcuno venga ceduto.

PS: bisogna che la gente faccia pace col cervello.
se c'è da difendere la società "in estate hanno speso tanto"
se c'è da difendere maldini "in estate mercato a costo zero"

mi sembra di essere all'asilo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo stia bluffando...


Per me bluffa dai. Non può uno come Maldini non vedere certe lacune. Se poi mi dice che non può operare, allora è un altro discorso, ma dire siamo competitivi proprio no.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Per me bluffa dai. Non può uno come Maldini non vedere certe lacune. Se poi mi dice che non può operare, allora è un altro discorso, ma dire siamo competitivi proprio no.


Modo diplomatico per dire che non c'è una lira. In realtà a livello numerico la rosa sembra lunga, purtroppo tra scarti, infortunati cronici e gente non all'altezza abbiamo diverse lacune. Vedremo se l'estate prossima si decideranno a intervenire in modo pesante dove serve.


----------



## Viulento (30 Novembre 2021)

forse non vi entra niccapo che alla "bandiera" maldini e ad eliot non interessa vincere, gli basta essere competitivi, poi se c'e' la botta di culo meglio.
al proprietario interessa solo spendere il minimo possibile per far restare il milan una societa' appetibile,
a quell'altro gli interressa solo lo stipendio, un ruolo di potere per il suo ego, e il figlio che si ciucci soldi a sbafo come faceva antonio donnarumma.

del milan frega zero.
viva le bandiere.

e ricordate: "siamo competitivi!! e in attacco siamo a posto cosi!!"

buona bevuta


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prenderemo solo nella remota ipotesi che qualcuno venga ceduto.
> 
> PS: bisogna che la gente faccia pace col cervello.
> se c'è da difendere la società "in estate hanno speso tanto"
> ...


 alcuni sono proprio fantastici,o patetici.


----------



## Zenos (30 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> alcuni sono proprio fantastici,o patetici.


Vivono in un mondo tutto loro...

Un altro scudetto servito al Napoli o ancora peggio ai cugini. Eppure sono sicuro che qualcuno ha già pronte le bandiere per festeggiare il 2 posto,d'altronde sono 2 anni che facciamo bel calcio...


----------



## Giangy (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso",
> 
> ...


Spero stia mentendo. Il centrocampo ha bisogno di rinforzi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (30 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Per una sola competizione non ha senso tornare sul mercato.


?
Probabile che finiremo in EL, oltre a Coppa Italia e Serie A.
A gennaio (e di conseguenza forse anche meta febbraio) saremo senza Bennacer e Kessié con i soli Bakyoko, Tonali e Krunic a centrocampo. 3 giocatori (di cui uno adattato) per oltre un mese pieno d'impegni? É impensabile


----------



## hiei87 (30 Novembre 2021)

Buona Europa League allora...


----------



## kipstar (30 Novembre 2021)

credo che molto dipenda dalle coppe. se avessimo solo il campionato credo che la situazione sarebbe un pochino diversa rispetto a fare un EL o addirittura (ci credo poco) ottavi di CL.....
numericamente ci siamo forse in alcuni ruoli anche in tre.....però è ovvio che pian piano si cercherà di migliorare in quei ruoli dove a livello di qualità si può migliorare.


imho.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (30 Novembre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> forse non vi entra niccapo che alla "bandiera" maldini e ad eliot non interessa vincere, gli basta essere competitivi, poi se c'e' la botta di culo meglio.
> al proprietario interessa solo spendere il minimo possibile per far restare il milan una societa' appetibile,
> a quell'altro gli interressa solo lo stipendio, un ruolo di potere per il suo ego, e il figlio che si ciucci soldi a sbafo come faceva antonio donnarumma.
> 
> ...


Gente come voi si meriterebbe i Mirabelli a vita


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso",
> 
> ...


Mah... Speriamo sia un depistaggio, serve un giocatore che faccia la differenza davanti.


----------



## Milanoide (30 Novembre 2021)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Scuola Galliani.


No, no. Altrimenti si ricomincia con Mr "X" o "non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno".
Alla moglie di Kessie, se ce l'ha, non dispiace lasciare i negozi di Milano?
O cambia semplicemente sponda del naviglio?

Cmnq Maldini continui con la politica del silenzio, gli osservatori li abbiamo.


----------



## claudiop77 (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso",
> 
> ...


Potrebbe essere così.
Tranne se dovessimo acciuffare una insperata qualificazione agli ottavi di Champions.
Probabilmente il Milan imbastirà operazioni finalizzate a luglio prossimo.


----------



## mil77 (30 Novembre 2021)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Spero sia un bluff.
> 
> Che scandalo.


Non penso proprio stia bleffando....basta guardare come siamo messi nelle liste....per capire che se non ne vendiamo 3/4 non arriva nessuno.


----------



## Daniele87 (30 Novembre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> forse non vi entra niccapo che alla "bandiera" maldini e ad eliot non interessa vincere, gli basta essere competitivi, poi se c'e' la botta di culo meglio.
> al proprietario interessa solo spendere il minimo possibile per far restare il milan una societa' appetibile,
> a quell'altro gli interressa solo lo stipendio, un ruolo di potere per il suo ego, e il figlio che si ciucci soldi a sbafo come faceva antonio donnarumma.
> 
> ...


Sciacquate la bocca quando parli di Maldini, ignorante


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso",
> 
> ...


Spero siano solo parole di circostanza, se Rebic e Giroud continuano ad avere problemi davanti qualcosa bisogna fare a meno di un esplosione inaspettata di Pellegri che però pare bello fragile pure lui... quest'anno per svariati motivi può essere il nostro anno, confido che se serve un piccolo sforzo a gennaio venga fatto, con creatività, estro, quello che volete ma va fatto.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Novembre 2021)

La squadra a oggi non ha bisogno di rinforzi, ad eccezione forse del centravanti, ma a Gennaio cosa trovi di decente?? niente.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso",
> 
> ...



giusto mantenere le aspettative basse, figuriamoci se va in giro a dire che faremo acquisti. Come sempre, se ci saranno occasioni di mercato agiranno anche nel mercato di gennaio, penso a Julian Alvarez per esempio. Si cercherà anche di far uscire Conti e Castillejo.


----------



## EmmePi (30 Novembre 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Modo diplomatico per dire che non c'è una lira. In realtà a livello numerico la rosa sembra lunga, purtroppo tra scarti, infortunati cronici e gente non all'altezza abbiamo diverse lacune. Vedremo se l'estate prossima si decideranno a intervenire in modo pesante dove serve.


Soprattutto cambiando tutto lo staff medico e dei preparatori!!!


----------



## unbreakable (30 Novembre 2021)

giusto paolo non sprecare soldi nel mercato investili sugli arbitri ..

scherzavo noi non siamo bianconeri.. comunque che dire se è convinto di questa linea ..vedremo a fine stagione..(io la penso in maniera differente, ma è lui assieme alla proprietà che decide)


----------



## EmmePi (30 Novembre 2021)

Basterebbe solo un acquisto a gennaio:
Dušan Vlahović​Magari con pagamento fantasioso in 2/3 rate e qualche contropartita (non Colombo - non Kalulu) ad esempio Pobega.

Oppure sacrificando Theo solo per soldi, 70/80 milioni, assieme acquistando Dalot da mettere al suo posto.

Per il centrocampo sono sicuro che Maldini anticiperà l'arrivo di Adli, e spero in Kamara se si riesce a piazzare a gennaio Kessiè.


----------



## Alkampfer (30 Novembre 2021)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Basterebbe solo un acquisto a gennaio:
> Dušan Vlahović​Magari con pagamento fantasioso in 2/3 rate e qualche contropartita (non Colombo - non Kalulu) ad esempio Pobega.
> 
> Oppure sacrificando Theo solo per soldi, 70/80 milioni, assieme acquistando Dalot da mettere al suo posto.
> ...


sarebbe il top.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Novembre 2021)

A gennaio servono MINIMO un centrocampista (per il periodo coppa d'africa) e un trequartista.
Bastano quei due li, pure prestiti secchi se si vuole ragionare con calma in estate.
Per le cessione, spero che riusciremo una volta per sempre a liberarci di Castillejo e Conti.


----------



## Manue (30 Novembre 2021)

Se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno.. basta guardare il numero di giocatori in rosa.
Inoltre, 
se ci fosse qualche bel giocatore, ma in realtà sembra che si potrebbero muovere o giovani di belle speranze o finiti alla mandzukic.

Anche a me piacerebbero rinforzi in mezzo al campo causa coppa d'africa, 
rinforzi a dx, rinforzi dietro la punta e la punta...

ma obiettivamente questo è mercato estivo


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso",
> 
> ...


Dai Paolo


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A gennaio servono MINIMO un centrocampista (per il periodo coppa d'africa) e un trequartista.
> Bastano quei due li, pure prestiti secchi se si vuole ragionare con calma in estate.
> Per le cessione, spero che riusciremo una volta per sempre a liberarci di Castillejo e Conti.


Hai Baka, Tonali, Krunic per 2 posti. Però le partite sono tante, io non mi fiderei a rimanere cosi stretto.


----------



## Solo (30 Novembre 2021)

Sarebbe già tanto riuscire a liberarsi di Conti e Casti...


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (30 Novembre 2021)

Maldini non ha detto una falsità: la squadra è competitiva. Il problema è che abbiamo sempre a che fare con gli infortuni. Questa squadra SANA vince lo Scudetto camminando. Ripeto: Maldini non ha detto (e non dice) cazzate.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Novembre 2021)

giuro che ho temuto da un momento a un altro di leggere "e poi il miglior acquisto l'abbiamo già fatto: il rinnovo di Pioli"  

per fortuna almeno li non ci è arrivato...quelle sono robe da Mirabelli


----------



## Dexter (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso",
> 
> ...


Se la "fantasia" (o meglio, il budget ZERO) porta a Mandzukic, Meité, Pellegri, Florenzi, Bakayoko, Ballo Touré, Giroud, Messias...allora meglio star fermi. Tanto vale puntare a far crescere giovani come Pobega, Kalulu e Colombo a quel punto, tanto intenzione di vincere non ne vedo..


----------



## Davidoff (30 Novembre 2021)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> Maldini non ha detto una falsità: la squadra è competitiva. Il problema è che abbiamo sempre a che fare con gli infortuni. Questa squadra SANA vince lo Scudetto camminando. Ripeto: Maldini non ha detto (e non dice) cazzate.


Ne dubito, questa squadra per vincere deve andare sempre a mille, fisiologicamente impossibile per un'intera stagione. Anche gli infortuni secondo me sono in gran parte causati dal nostro stile di gioco. Infine, non diamo quasi mai l'impressione di solidità e capacità di portare a casa le partite in relativa tranquillità, caratteristica comune a chi vince in Italia.


----------



## Giek (30 Novembre 2021)

Arrivederci, arrivederci (colpo di collo), buon lavoro (colpo di collo)


----------



## Gamma (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso",
> 
> ...



Senza CL non avrebbe senso spendere, al massimo si potrebbe prendere un cc, anche in prestito, per coprirci di più durante la Coppa d'Africa, ma per il resto saremmo coperti.

Se miracolosamente dovessimo restare in Europa, penso che anche Maldini cambierebbe idea, prendendo un Faivre e un Kamara sin da subito, ad esempio. Ma è un grande "se", quindi ci sta che abbia detto così.


----------



## Viulento (30 Novembre 2021)

Sono proprio curioso di leggere cosa scriveranno i maldiniboys dopo la fine del mercato di gennaio.

dai paolo.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini a Sky:"Operazione di mercato a gennaio? Non faremo nulla perché siamo competitivi. I rinnovi di Kessie e Romagnoli? Trattiamo. Finchè c'è tempo c'è speranza".
> 
> È sempre una emozione, è un premio molto importante e serve solo trovare il tempo per esserci. Arriva Shevchenko? Si dimostra coraggioso, si mette in discussione e ha preso un impegno difficile. Tifo per lui, però anche se dovessi giocare contro mio fratello avrei la stessa competitività. Siamo molto amici con Sheva, forse il punto più alto lo abbiamo toccato nella finale di Manchester, ma dietro c'era tutto un percorso. Un talento pazzesco che si è adattato in modo facile anche se veniva da un mondo diverso",
> 
> ...


Pur essendo critico quando serve, concordo sul non mercato di gennaio.

Abbiamo una rosa lunghissima, vediamo prima se restiamo in Europa

E a prescindere, non sono comunque interessato all' ennesimo tappabuchi.

Per grazia di Dio, la prossima estate andiamo a prenderci un CENTRAVANTI DA MILAN

Sono 10 anni che aspettiamo, tra un pò ci sarà davvero gente che crede seriamente sia colpa della maglia numero 9, e non dei cessi o dei bolliti che la indossano, come dovrebbe essere.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Novembre 2021)

Giek ha scritto:


> Arrivederci, arrivederci (colpo di collo), buon lavoro (colpo di collo)


E ovviamente "se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno" e "siamo a posto così".


----------



## Djici (30 Novembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh quest estate hanno scucito un bel pó di soldi. Oramai sappiamo benissimo come funziona


Sono caduto dalla sedia dopo avere letto questo commento.

Eh?
Abbiamo speso cosa?


----------



## Viulento (30 Novembre 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sono caduto dalla sedia dopo avere letto questo commento.
> 
> Eh?
> Abbiamo speso cosa?


ma come non lo sai?

i riscatti!! che qualcuno pensi ai riscatti!!


----------



## Djici (30 Novembre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> ma come non lo sai?
> 
> i riscatti!! che qualcuno pensi ai riscatti!!


E anche in quel caso vorrei che mi facessero la lista dei giocatori riscattati e del prezzo pagato.


----------



## Viulento (30 Novembre 2021)

tranquillo arrivera' qualche elliotboy a riportarti il tutto.

gia' che ci sei fatti dire anche quanto hanno speso negli ultimi 3 anni. roba da societa' di europa league.

comunque eliot lo ha sempre detto che col ***** vuole spendere, sono gli eliotboys che vedono cose tutte loro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Novembre 2021)

abbiamo una rosa ampia e non prenderei tanto per prendere a meno di occasioni di mercato, e nonostante le parole di circostanza qualcosa faranno se avranno l'opportunità. L'importante è agire bene nel mercato estivo. Servono assolutamente 4 rinforzi importanti, lascerei andare Ibra, Romagnoli, Conti, Florenzi (scadenza), da valutare Pellegri e Messias e cederei Casti. Si apre un budget importante per inserimenti importanti.


----------



## Zlatan87 (30 Novembre 2021)

Abbiamo una rosa ampia perchè c'è ancora un sacco di gente non da Milan... se invece di prendere i Meitè e i Mandzukic prendi gente funzionale al progetto vedi che piano piano la squadra devi solo puntellarla...
Inutile girarci intorno, questa proprietà punta SOLO al pareggio di Bilancio investendo quasi esclusivamente il meno possibile sui giovani (quelli che costano poco e niente aste mi raccomando).
Giriamo ancora con i vari casti30kg, Krunic e Maldini che occupano solo spazio nel payroll.
La dirigenza e il Mister stanno facendo i miracoli (escludendo staff medico da espatriare sulla Luna), non mettere a disposizione un extrabudget quest'anno per far fare un salto di qualità a questa squadra è un atto criminale!
E non mi sto riferendo certamente all'Halaand di turno, i nomi e le cifre si sanno e sarebbero investimenti non di certo a perdere...


----------



## kYMERA (30 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo stia bluffando...



Sicuro


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (30 Novembre 2021)

Risparmiamo i soldi per fare qualcosa di importante in attacco a giugno. Probabile che con i movimenti di mbappe e haaland ci saranno molte occasioni. Si innescheranun domino


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pur essendo critico quando serve, concordo sul non mercato di gennaio.
> 
> Abbiamo una rosa lunghissima, vediamo prima se restiamo in Europa
> 
> ...


appunto, siamo pieni di mezzi cessi e rottami, non puoi inserire altro.
d'altro canto se rinnovi ibra e poi per mancanza di soldi vai a rischiare giroud e completi con pellegri, è giusto che sia così.


----------



## sampapot (1 Dicembre 2021)

forse sono frasi di circostanza...forse no...secondo me la rosa del Milan andrebbe puntellata.
Centrocampo: 
Kessie e Bennacer staranno via per un mese e il primo se ne andrà a fine giugno ..... considerando che ultimamente sta giocando ben al di sotto dei suoi ultimi standard, una sua sostituzione/panchinamento non sarebbe così scandaloso.
Casti è ormai ai margini, ma va anche detto che quando è stato chiamato in causa, ha fatto (egregiamente) il suo dovere.
Su Florenzi e Maldini non saprei che scrivere...Messias va almeno provato (a Madrid ha fatto il suo dovere).
Krunic a questo punto lo rivaluto
Bakayoko lo tengo perché penso che potrebbe dare di più
Attacco: sappiamo che Ibra e Giroud non possono reggere certi ritmi...se poi si infortunano.....Pellegri è ingiudicabile (speriamo che Colombo maturi in fretta)
Difesa: Conti è ormai escluso dal progetto e Ballo non mi sembra che dia grandi garanzie, ma lo si può tenere...Romagnoli al giusto prezzo per me può restare, ma le alternative sul mercato non mancano.
Direi che la difesa (per ora) potrebbe anche andare bene, ma centrocampo e attacco mi sembrano deficitari (il primo) e precari (il secondo).
Tutto dipende anche dalle competizioni che il Milan giocherà


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Dicembre 2021)

Viulento ha scritto:


> tranquillo arrivera' qualche elliotboy a riportarti il tutto.
> 
> gia' che ci sei fatti dire anche quanto hanno speso negli ultimi 3 anni. roba da societa' di europa league.
> 
> comunque eliot lo ha sempre detto che col ***** vuole spendere, sono gli eliotboys che vedono cose tutte loro.


qualche elliotboy ti direbbe anche che hanno coperto 300 milioni di debiti in due anni .... hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Viulento (1 Dicembre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> forse sono frasi di circostanza...forse no...secondo me la rosa del Milan andrebbe puntellata.
> Centrocampo:
> Kessie e Bennacer staranno via per un mese e il primo se ne andrà a fine giugno ..... considerando che ultimamente sta giocando ben al di sotto dei suoi ultimi standard, una sua sostituzione/panchinamento non sarebbe così scandaloso.
> Casti è ormai ai margini, ma va anche detto che quando è stato chiamato in causa, ha fatto (egregiamente) il suo dovere.
> ...


A noi dirigenza non risulta, siamo a posto cosi'. se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno.

maldiniboy.


----------



## sampapot (3 Dicembre 2021)

Casti e Conti in partenza...Kjaer ai box per un bel pò....quindi ne "entrano" 3?


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Dicembre 2021)

Io voglio proprio vedere se con 2 che vanno un mese in Africa(e torneranno più fracichi di una zucchina bollita),con Kjaer distrutto più altre defezioni che ci saranno sicuro,come riusciranno a restare fermi sul mercato senza far entrare qualcuno,specie se andremo avanti in una delle 2 coppe.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Dopo l'infortunio di Kjaer sono ancora più convinto che a Gennaio faremo qualcosa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Dicembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dopo l'infortunio di Kjaer sono ancora più convinto che a Gennaio faremo qualcosa.


Andrebbe analizzata per bene la rosa e bisognerebbe capire che competizioni faremo. 
il centrale serve se giochi ogni 3gg, adesso hai Tomori-Romagnoli-Gabbia-Kalulu per 2 posti. 
Che magari si intervenga sul mercato per cercare qualcuno più forte è un altro discorso che evince dalla “necessità “


----------



## pazzomania (3 Dicembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Andrebbe analizzata per bene la rosa e bisognerebbe capire che competizioni faremo.
> il centrale serve se giochi ogni 3gg, adesso hai Tomori-Romagnoli-Gabbia-Kalulu per 2 posti.
> Che magari si intervenga sul mercato per cercare qualcuno più forte è un altro discorso che evince dalla “necessità “


Ma si, stanno solo aspettando la partita col Liverpool per capire di che morte moriremo.

Se usciamo totalmente dall' Europa, è possibile che resteremo cosi fino alla fine.


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Dicembre 2021)

Prenderanno qualcuno dal Genoa... Questa societá mi ricorda il Milan di Farina e Nardi, mentre Maldini-dirigente mi ricorda Rivera-dirigente.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si, stanno solo aspettando la partita col Liverpool per capire di che morte moriremo.
> 
> Se usciamo totalmente dall' Europa, è possibile che resteremo cosi fino alla fine.


Siamo già morti con Romagnoli contro Salah.


----------

